# The elusive Tomy "Pro" terminal



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Had I posted this a few weeks ago, I would have asked if anyone has ever seen a real Tomy AFX "pro" terminal.

The one and only I ever saw was in a 1991 Auto World catalog.

The Tomy pro terminal was a 15" straight terminal which had the typical plug ins (1 trans, 2 controllers) but also has an additional plug for a second transformer. In other words, 2 transformer plugged into the one 15" straight.

In the years since 1991, I ordered Auto World's "Big King" four lane which was billed as having "2 pro terminals.".....I did not. Also, I never saw the pro terminal at any shows or on Ebay. I figured this was a piece annouced but never produced.

Then, as I was reading the contents of the new AFX Long Beach set it lists 2 transformers and 1 terminal track! Am I right here? Could this set possibly contain one of these elusive "pro" terminal tracks?

Any insight appreciated!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Jim,

That must be a mistake in the AFX Long Beach race set listing as it comes with 1 terminal track and 1 power pack. I read at one of the other slot car forums that the Tomy AFX Pro Terminal might be released again. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Jim
The pro terminal did get released back in the day I think it was Japan only from what I've seen. I picked up 2 from a Canadian distributor who had them as samples in the yellow Japanese boxes if I remember correctly. I've never seen another since. The paint pattern is blue in colour. I've been told Racemasters are planning on rereleasing them again.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I had two of these and sold them several years ago. Made enough money to buy quite a few cars!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would be a nice setup for any track and how much would it have added to the cost even with the second wall wart? Sure would have made things more even back in my younger days before I ventured into soldering wires to track rails.  rr


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

My friend Don has one or maybe 2 of these.
He was with me at the Late Great Kipp's shop and was saying how he saw it listed but never available and Kippy started Laughing like he did when he had something you thought no one had.

Anyway he went into "The Cave" and appeared a few minutes later laughing again with them in his hands.
I had never seen or known of them before that. They were not in boxes, so I have no idea of packaging, etc.

Thanks for the memory,
Keith


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

In June Steve Russel said they found the molds in China and they (Racemasters) were planning to remake them.
:thumbsup: 

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=14523


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Evidence of pro terminal?*

On the Ho Slot Car Racing website it lists the contents of the new Long Beach set.

www.hoslotcarracing.com

Under "News" look at that of 9/13/07. There is a link to the contents of the Long Beach set.

There, only ONE terminal track is listed YET.....TWO transformers are. Is this a typo or the elusive "pro" terminal.

Also, I have seen the Long Beach set billed as being "the most powerful....." which I took as meaning a transformer for each lane.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Is the intent with this piece to feed power to each lane individually? In other words, once incorporated into a layout, use of two wall warts is required?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

From Steve Russell:

GT40s: 

There will be 4 models of the Mk IIa GT40s that competed and won at LeMans in 1966. We just finished a photo shoot which we are editing now. When done, the pics will be available on our website: www.toyracecars.com. There will be three views of each car: Left Front, Right Front and Rear Left. It will be about 3 weeks before the photos get posted up on the site. These cars use our SRT chassis and come packaged in a special, numbered, Collector Series blister pack and we expect them to arrive in the USA and be available at retailers by around mid November.



Dual Transformer Track

This is designed to help folks avoid the inconsistent power that can result with larger sets. With this track you can plug in two transformers, one for each lane. This means that if one car goes off, the other car won’t get a sudden surge of power. Also, the power level is more likely to stay consistent all around the track. The track should be available about the same time as the GT40s or a bit sooner. As with the GT40s, photos and info will be available on the site before they are available for sale.



We bit off a lot in the way of new products this year and knew that things were going to happen closer to Xmas than we prefer. We also knew this would require a delay in the rebuild of the web site since many of the most exciting new items wouldn’t be available to photograph until now. As it is, we expect to have some interim upgrades to the site completed in the next 6 weeks and a complete re-vamp around January. 

Best regards,

Steve Russell


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> Dual Transformer Track
> 
> This is designed to help folks avoid the inconsistent power that can result with larger sets. With this track you can plug in two transformers, one for each lane. This means that if one car goes off, the other car won’t get a sudden surge of power. Also, the power level is more likely to stay consistent all around the track. The track should be available about the same time as the GT40s or a bit sooner. As with the GT40s, photos and info will be available on the site before they are available for sale.


 If you are going to design a new terminal track, it would be advisable that you address a couple issues. It would be nice if it was designed without the side tab (so you could put these tracks next to each other without having to cut the tab off yourself), and an easy way to attach wires underneath so it becomes an easy jumper point.

I don't see how using two power packs (one per lane) is going to make the power stay more consistant throughout the layout. Without jumper points, you will still lose power the further you go from the terminal track.

Joe


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*More power...*



Grandcheapskate said:


> *SNIP*
> I don't see how using two power packs (one per lane) is going to make the power stay more consistant throughout the layout. Without jumper points, you will still lose power the further you go from the terminal track.
> 
> Joe


That is not the reason for the two power packs.
The reason for two power packs is so that both lanes have their own power source. This keeps the second car from surging and deslotting when the first car comes off the track...

Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

in most set ups. One power pack per lane will do just fine.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

noddaz said:


> That is not the reason for the two power packs.
> The reason for two power packs is so that both lanes have their own power source. This keeps the second car from surging and deslotting when the first car comes off the track...
> 
> Scott


Scott,
Granted that seperate power packs per lane will stop the surging, but it will do nothing for the power drops on each lane. The only cure for that is jumper points or continuous rail.
The way the original statement is worded it gives the impression that based on the new design the power drop for each lane will be gone. For the most part, one has nothing to do with the other.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pomfish said:


> My friend Don has one or maybe 2 of these.
> He was with me at the Late Great Kipp's shop and was saying how he saw it listed but never available and Kippy started Laughing like he did when he had something you thought no one had.
> 
> Anyway he went into "The Cave" and appeared a few minutes later laughing again with them in his hands.
> ...


Heh heh... sorry for the late reply, but trolling through this thread, I had to share a Kipp experience...

He did almost the same for me. I mentioned to him that finding Tyco 6" curves was only slightly harder than catching unicorns, and heck if he didn't laugh and pull out a bunch and sell me 6 of 'em. These are original Tyco full 90-degree curves, and this was before Joe started producing his...

--rick


----------



## Gregory Braun (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry... The Long Beach Grand Prix set contents had a typo.
There is one standard power track and one power pack only.
The mistake has been corrected.

The Tomy AFX Dual 15" Power Tracks (Pro) are available now
as a separate item, but none of the Tomy sets have them as yet.

HO Slot Car Racing 

-gb-


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the pro track? And also the final version of the blue/white Toyota?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Welcome Gregory!!!


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in a shop today in the Detroit area and noticed they have the dual power tracks for sale (4 instock). The packaging appeared to be new - they retailed for $14.95.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just bought one... I;ll give my impression of it after I get it


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Need Pics


----------

